# Sherlock Holmes - In Theaters - Box Office Review



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3332&w=l[/img]
*Sherlock Holmes*

*Starring:* Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Rachel McAdams, Mark Strong
*Director:* Guy Ritchie
*Studio:*Warner Brothers
*Runtime:* 128 min
*Rating:* PG-13
*Theatrical Release Date:* December 25, 2009

*Synopsis:*

Sherlock Holmes is Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s and perhaps one of literatures most prolific characters. A sophisticated, fiercely intelligent private detective – there is no case too complex or convoluted for Sherlock Holmes. The character brought to the big screen in this adaptation of Lionel Wigram's graphic novel is substantially different from the Holmes we’ve read about - while Holmes intellect remains intact, Robert Downey Jr. has imbued the character with a ferocity more becoming of a private detective who works on the gritty streets of old London. The film wastes no time introducing the brawler in Holmes, who must fight his way past henchmen before he can attempt to prevent the horrific crime Lord Blackwood is about to commit. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3333&w=l[/img]Whatever preconceptions I had before seeing this movie – I was impressed by the opening scene. The sequence much like the film itself is witty, fast paced, and full of action. Downey Jr’s Holmes may be a brawler – but it is made quite obvious that his effectiveness in a fight is due to his intellect and not brute strength. Jude Law’s portrayal of Dr. James Watson brings a refreshing dose of humor, common sense and grounding to the film that helps to counterbalance the at-times manic Holmes.

The story follows Holmes and Watson as they attempt to prevent Lord Blackwood from carrying out his evil plans. Lord Blackwood, who is apprehended at the beginning of the film, requests Holmes’ presence prior to his execution. Blackwood proceeds to prophesy that he will take Homes on a journey that transcends life and death, amongst other things. When Blackwood’s grave is found empty it is up to Holmes to solve the mystery of not only his resurrection, but the reason behind it. 


*Rating:* The movie is given a PG-13 rating for violence and some nudity. There is almost no profanity.

*Video:*:4.5stars:

Sherlock Holmes was filmed by acclaimed French cinematographer Philippe Rousselot primarily on 35mm film with certain sequences augmented by a 2K HD camera. There were no noticeable transitions from one medium to the other, though I did notice that dark scene and shadow detail were superb throughout. Both film grain and fine detail appear natural and free of any digital artifacts. In keeping with the old world feel of the film, close-ups and single shots of the females in the movie tend to employ a slightly softer focus which while subtle is a great stylistic choice in my opinion.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3334&w=l[/img]
*Audio:*:3.5stars:

Sherlock Holmes features superbly rendered dialogue that remains crystal clear and intelligible throughout the film. Low frequency effects dig deep but are not artificially extended like many recent releases. While this film didn't make much use of the surrounds in comparison to Avatar and Star Trek, the surround channels integrate very well with the fronts to create a very immersive experience.


*Closing Thoughts:*:4stars:

While this film has enough witty dialogue to keep you entertained regardless of your taste for action, it does suffer from poor pacing at times. I left the theater thinking that Ritchie could perhaps have left a bit more film on the cutting room floor. If you are looking for a popcorn flick with plenty of action and a few laughs thrown in, Sherlock Holmes will fit the bill quite nicely.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

Nice review, can't wair to see this on DVD 

Something to add quickly- My brother is a huge Sherlock Holmes fan who has read every last story several times, and he said it was one of the most accurate portrayals in film he's seen yet. While this movie is a new story altogether, the way in which the characters go about their business is true to the original stories, especially with the seemingly "random" things Holmes does, like shooting his wall (this comes from the original stories) and his fighting abilities (which are also rooted in the books). Sherlock Holmes was a manic hermit as well as a manic coke addict according to Sir ACD., and it's not often that the characters are seen as politically correct enough to be given that kind of press like this movie does. It's refreshing to see! Especially with some quality actors like we see here


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

I really want to go see this movie! I've heard mixed review on this movie, but it definitely is my next movie to see in theaters.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

I came out of the theater with mixed feelings here - mainly due to pacing, but it was still enjoyable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

Good review Dave. This is one that I've been a bit curious about since it came out.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

Good review Dave, I look forward to seeing this film :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

Review well done..:T

I won't be going to the Theatre to see this film, but I will get it on blu-ray when it's available..


----------



## Murrayb (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: In Theaters: Sherlock Holmes*

Went and saw this one when Avatar was sold out. Enjoyed it very much. Downey's one of the better actors out there, IMHO, and he gives a very fine performance. Will be picking up this on BR when it gets released.


----------

